# Mac Address Changes on WIFI Restart. Mac Address starts with 08:00:28



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

My WIFI MAC address keeps changing on restart of WIFI
This just started yesterday for me when my phone Bootlooped because of CWR. and had to SBF with 602 to start over.

I have SBF'd to 340, changed radio to .09p and have tested and re tested, it is now 08:00:28:xx:xx etc.

I am not the only one having this issue.


----------



## tdbone1 (Aug 22, 2011)

dangerous said:


> My WIFI MAC address keeps changing on restart of WIFI
> This just started yesterday for me when my phone Bootlooped because of CWR. and had to SBF with 602 to start over.
> 
> I have SBF'd to 340, changed radio to .09p and have tested and re tested, it is now 08:00:28:xx:xx etc.
> ...


im not sure if i understand
i am running 4.5.602 OTA with the motorolaoneclickroot.
what do i have to do to reproduce your problem?
i have a wifi widget on my desktop and when i disable and then enable the mac dont change on me
more info needed to reproduce your problem
thanks


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

Something broke yesterday when CM4DX GB wouldn't CWR due to some glitch. So, i SBF'd 602, rooted, and got back up to CM4DXGB and now the Mac address changes.


----------



## dangerous (Jun 14, 2011)

ttavis323
is having the same problems.


----------

